# Crime at Singer Island Oceana Palms



## tlwmkw (Mar 1, 2018)

We are going to Oceana Palms on Singer Island next week and just Google'd for information about the area (Singer Island and Riviera Beach) and now see lots of comments about it being the most crime riddled area of Florida and full of gang violence. Is this really the case? I had always heard that it was a nice area with 2 nice Marriott resorts there.

Can anyone comment on this and reassure us that it is OK to visit this area.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 1, 2018)

Its primarily the opposite side of the intracoastal that gets a bit rougher.  The area around the resorts is fine.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Like a lot of costal Florida it is two separate worlds depending on which side of the bride you're on. The island/ocean side is pristine with high end resorts, condos, houses and hotels whilst the other side is; let's say not so much.  I never felt uncomfortable even venturing to the 'other' side shopping or what not.  It could feel sketchy to some people at night but I would say the area is very safe, at least to me.  I have been coming there with my wife and three small children since they built Oceana every year and don't recall any unpleasant situations.  I did get pulled over by police once in my family minivan on VA plates (which was weird) since we didn't do anything wrong, they just wanted to see my ID for some reason.  On the mainland the police presence is noticeable, especially at night.  I have witnessed some prostitution activity on the way to downtown WPB but like any larger city it's not unusual.

I would not sweat the statistics if I were you, you will enjoy the resort and the local area.  Oceana is at the very top of the MVCI resort I visited - I'm jealous!


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 1, 2018)

That's the trouble with reading statistics without studying the underlying data. You have nothing to worry about, it is a nice area with a lot of upscale properties along the beach, a nearby Ritz-Carlton and typically suburban streets nestled in across the main road (A1A). All of this is on Singer Island, across the Blue Heron Bridge from the inland neighborhoods which may be more problematic. I've attached a cutout of a crime map of the area - you'll notice that dark blue vertical strip along the coast - that's basically Singer Island. As you'll note on the index, that the safest areas. North Palm Beach is inland and you'll see they're as safe as they rate. The other MVC is less than three miles down the same beach. I can't get a better screen shot of the area than the attached but if you go to the site you'll see what I mean, by clicking on the specific area the underlying map comes up. https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/fl/crime

The statistics you see are for West Palm Beach as a whole and it is a pretty sketchy area, lots of poverty.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for all of your responses. We are a little concerned after reading all the info that you get online about how rough an area it is but your comments make us feel a little better. Had always heard on TUG that these resorts were in a good area and very nice/upscale. We plan to stay away from the area on the other side of the Blue Heron Bridge which seems to be where all the problems are. Some people even suggest that you shouldn't drive through that area so we have looked at going further up 95 and coming east there to avoid it.

Wish we had researched the area more before booking- you live and learn I guess.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 1, 2018)

This is the same type of comments/rumors we read about before our trip to Los Cabos in Mexico last month. They made it sound like the area was crime-infested and dangerous to leave the resort. But the fact is, we walked all over Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo and never felt threatened or saw anything that would have made us concerned for our safety. Everyone we met was so helpful and friendly. It was a great place, and the Mexican people were wonderful. Yes, there are areas there that have a lot of cartel/gang crime, but most of that is directed at other members of those communities/cartels/rival gangs. It's much the same here in the U.S., and I suspect the Palm Beach Shores/Singer Island area is just fine. Sometimes people unfairly judge an area by the way it looks just driving through, and not the way it really is.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 1, 2018)

tlwmkw said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. We are a little concerned after reading all the info that you get online about how rough an area it is but your comments make us feel a little better. Had always heard on TUG that these resorts were in a good area and very nice/upscale. We plan to stay away from the area on the other side of the Blue Heron Bridge which seems to be where all the problems are. Some people even suggest that you shouldn't drive through that area so we have looked at going further up 95 and coming east there to avoid it.
> 
> Wish we had researched the area more before booking- you live and learn I guess.


I would not be concerned about driving through that area (west side of the bridge).  Its not THAT bad.  Would I stroll through there at night by myself....probably not, but certainly driving through there during the day is fine.  Its not like its a war zone or anything like that.  Its funny...just a few miles north is PGA Boulevard which is sprinkled with many high end restaurants, shoppes, etc.  Also, about 15 minutes south is Worth Avenue in Palm Beach which has some of the highest upscale shopping on this coast.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 1, 2018)

The area is not bad. That notion is almost laughable.


----------



## hangloose (Mar 1, 2018)

Been to Singer Island many times.  Never had an issue and we have never felt unsafe.  Enjoy!


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 2, 2018)

The idea of not getting off of 95 at the logical place borders on ridiculous. Really. You seem to have some notion that there's a war zone out there, and there isn't. You are overreacting based on spurious information. Your bigger concern should be monitoring your cell phone google maps to watch for the red lines on 95 - there is often terrible traffic backups on 95 and well worth avoiding altogether. Now, that's a real problem.


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 2, 2018)

tlwmkw said:


> Some people even suggest that you shouldn't drive through that area so we have looked at going further up 95 and coming east there to avoid it.
> 
> 
> That's absurd!


----------



## WBP (Mar 3, 2018)

There's a Rite Aid on Blue Heron Boulevard, about a mile west of the bridge to Singer Island. It's the only drug store that I've ever seen that has a parking space in front of the drug store, with a sign that says, "This Parking Space Reserved for Riveara Beach Police Department."

You can either feel at-risk, or protected by that, but, I believe its a belweather of the community landscape, not the attentiveness to safety of Rite Aid, or the community. In fact, I'd be willing to bet that Rite Aid is more interested in protecting its assets, with customers not being one of them.

Personally, we avoid Blue Heron Boulevad at all expense. If that were the type of vacation destination that we wanted to visit (or route to/from our vacation destination), we'd go to Newark,NJ or Detroit, MI, and I have no desire of going to anyone of them.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2018)

The area has changed considerably since we began visiting OP in 2000.

When Ocean Pointe first opened the area was in a transition.   Friends who visited during the earliest of construction (pre 2000) said they saw prostitution activity at the end of the road at the inlet.   Nowadays that area is populated with fishermen and walkers enjoying the sun and newly updated inlet pathway.

Our first trip was in 2000.   Marriott directions to the resort had you get off at PGA and come south to the resort.   They even routed you by the Sailfish Marina and not by the rundown Ocean Mall area.   The old Ocean Mall has since been torn down and completely rebuilt.   We freely walk the neighborhoods from the Inlet up to the area of the State Park.

Another of our favorite daytime walks (from both Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms) is to cross the Blue Heron Bridge and make our way to Pelican Cafe on US 1.  It's roughly 2.5 miles each way.   We go past the Publix, by the marina and along Lake Shore Drive past another marina and through the park.   Broadway is only a couple blocks west and runs parallel.   I wouldn't want to walk along Broadway.    We get brunch on their outdoor patio and then walk back.  

During the day we easily use Blue Heron to get to 95.   We'll even use Congress to get to the Airport.   Australian Avenue to get to West Palm Beach.   Night time is different.   Depends on time of evening.   Mostly we'd use 95 and exit on Blue Heron.   There was a time we wouldn't use Blue Heron at night and go on to PGA.  

On the peninsula side of the Intercoastal I feel the seediest location is the Sands Hotel.   However, if you look at tripadvisor reviews there are 15 excellent/very good and only 2 terrible.   

Not far from the Sands is our favorite Mexican restaurant, Guakamoles.  They have the best tres leches cake!


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2018)

WJS said:


> There's a Rite Aid on Blue Heron Boulevard, about a mile west of the bridge to Singer Island. It's the only drug store that I've ever seen that has a parking space in front of the drug store, with a sign that says, "This Parking Space Reserved for Riveara Beach Police Department."



You might mean Walgreens.   I don't think Rite Aid is in Florida.

We were visiting Ocean Pointe last Memorial Day when my husband got a virus.   He made a call to his doctor's office back home which was no help at all.   He went to the Pharmacist at this Walgreens and she was very helpful.   We have no problem stopping here.


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 3, 2018)

Another of our favorite daytime walks (from both Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms) is to cross the Blue Heron Bridge and make our way to Pelican Cafe on US 1. Not far from the Sands is our favorite Mexican restaurant, Guakamoles.  They have the best tres leches cake![/QUOTE]

Thanks for your restaurant mentions, will remember that next week when we come down. Five miles R/T is a little more than we normally tackle, normally top out at four, but I'll see.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2018)

dgf15215 said:


> Another of our favorite daytime walks (from both Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms) is to cross the Blue Heron Bridge and make our way to Pelican Cafe on US 1. Not far from the Sands is our favorite Mexican restaurant, Guakamoles.  They have the best tres leches cake!



Thanks for your restaurant mentions, will remember that next week when we come down. Five miles R/T is a little more than we normally tackle, normally top out at four, but I'll see.[/QUOTE]

But remember, there's a lovely brunch at the 1/2 way mark.   Plus we can stop at the Publix for water or the restrooms.  We've also stopped at the marina by the bridge and Publix and sat in the shade to watch the loading and unloading of the boats.

Don't forget to take time on the bridge to look down to spot the giant starfish.


----------



## gatorray (Mar 4, 2018)

If you are from any high crime are of the country you will have developed an awareness that has been gained thru yrs of experience - street smarts, you might say. Singer island is not one of those high crime environments. Having visited our TS for 12 yrs we have never encountered anything close to threatening. A yr ago I did go to Walgreens at Congress and Blue Heron and had a panhandler ask me for money outside of the store upon entering. I reported it to the store clerk and he was familiar with that person. We also encountered a "slap" on the trunk by a kid in a group that was roving thru that area while we were parked. That Walgreens is now closed. Coincidence?  Maybe not. Our home area in NC is not high crime. Average crime at best. We're not street smart but we're not blind. Older, yes. Common sense dictates certain travel patterns. Don't wander around on the mainland or shop at WalMart after dark. Just not wise in ANY moderate size city. Singer Island is as safe as can be. The many hotels, resorts, restaurants, apts, single family homes all look inviting and they don't have bars on the windows nor are there armed security people visible. MPB is our home away from home for our annual 2 wk visit. Don't forget, Palm Beach Island is just South across the Inlet and there is more than enough security via the big black SUVs that invade nearly every weekend and I'm not referring to Cartel security. Hint: think avid golfer and lots of hair.


----------



## turkel (Mar 4, 2018)

We visited Florida at the Marriott Ocean Pointe 2 years ago. We drove all over. We never felt unsafe BUT we won't be back. We were actually shocked by much of what we saw in Florida and we are from California. Unless your near an exclusive area i.e. Rich, ocean front it's poor, dirty and seedy. I have no idea where the middle class live in Florida. We drove all over Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami and down to the Keys. I would like to go back and go further down the Keys someday but the rest of it, never again.

We know people love Florida we just couldn't figure out why.


----------



## dannybaker (Mar 4, 2018)

In my opinion, It’s a dangerous area period. We have been to this resort several times and have never been robbed, so I guess that makes it a good area? Look at the police reports in the area and make that determination for yourself. The last visit there were several major incidents by the resort and on the beach in front of the resort. We noticed several people on property who did not belong. I love the resort and the rooms but I personally feel it’s an unsafe area.


----------



## 2disneydads (Mar 4, 2018)

If people feel unsafe at Oceana Palms or Ocean Pointe, then there isn't a resort in the MVCI program that would make them feel safe.  We've been to these two resorts more than once a year for a good number of years.  The part of Riviera Beach on Singer Island is not an area of concern.  The Publix on Blue Heron is safe and a fine shopping option, although the selection is not as extensive as at the Publix at the corner of US 1.  Driving down Blue Heron from I-95 is not problematic, especially during the day.  Riviera Beach is improving year by year even on the inland side.  Don't be alarmed, and have a good time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## peppymom03 (Mar 4, 2018)

We went to Ocean Pointe last summer and I was concerned about the crime. We drove over the bridge and through that area of town but did not feel unsafe at all. I was actively looking for all the sketchy people but didnt see any. Lol We did drive to Palm Beach Gardens for dinner and even used the Publix there. I loved the resort and want to try the oceana Palms next summer.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes it's a dangerous place. One year I saw a guy with a tatoo in the Cobia pool. I think it said "MOM" or "USMC" or something like that. There are seasons to the crime wave though. The second week in July seems to be the apex of the mayhem. If you have reservations for that week I would change them immediately. Rumors are that MS-13 is going to try to take over the Sailfish pool that week.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2018)

jimf41 said:


> Yes it's a dangerous place. One year I saw a guy with a tatoo in the Cobia pool. I think it said "MOM" or "USMC" or something like that. There are seasons to the crime wave though. The second week in July seems to be the apex of the mayhem. If you have reservations for that week I would change them immediately. Rumors are that MS-13 is going to try to take over the Sailfish pool that week.



The MOM and USMC gangs are not going to let MS-13 just take over the place. Come on.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2018)

Not to be a jerk but the people that don't like the area so much that they don't want to go are generally "those people" types. I am referring to social class and not race. Where is the middle class? Not cleaning your rooms that is for sure. When you are near the coast there tends to be hotels, resorts, and the rich and then a line of lower income because that is who the hotels, resorts, and rich hire to do their manual labor. There are not many traditional large companies that hire loads of middle class workers in these areas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 5, 2018)

jimf41 said:


> Yes it's a dangerous place. One year I saw a guy with a tatoo in the Cobia pool. I think it said "MOM" or "USMC" or something like that. There are seasons to the crime wave though. The second week in July seems to be the apex of the mayhem. If you have reservations for that week I would change them immediately. Rumors are that MS-13 is going to try to take over the Sailfish pool that week.


In my youth I considered that people with tattoos were non-conformist rebels, which demanded caution. 

Nowadays is the people without ink who are the non-conformist rebels. where caution might be needed.  So if you're very around me, watch out!  

I now find myself a non-conformist. Why, I'm such a non-conformist I'm not even a member of AARP.  How's that for being a 60s rebel?  (I'm referring to being in my 60s, not the 1960s).


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 5, 2018)

Which ever route you are trying to decide to take please avoid this area entirely from Jan. through March each year.  The crime rate may be a major issue during this time!


----------



## skyequeen (Mar 5, 2018)

tlwmkw said:


> We are going to Oceana Palms on Singer Island next week and just Google'd for information about the area (Singer Island and Riviera Beach) and now see lots of comments about it being the most crime riddled area of Florida and full of gang violence. Is this really the case? I had always heard that it was a nice area with 2 nice Marriott resorts there.
> 
> Can anyone comment on this and reassure us that it is OK to visit this area.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We have visited Ocean Pointe 2 years in a row in December and will go again this year.  The first year in researching the area I learned there are homeless people in the area and sure enough we saw a few homeless men on the beach near a storage bin for chaises and a group in the park behind a small strip mall not far from the resort.  People are not lying around on the beach in December and going swimming.  There is (or at least was) some kind of agency nearby serving the homeless.  There are also less affluent neighborhoods nearby on the mainland.  This is probably why you have to use your key to enter the pool area and to go out a gate to the beach, and to go up the elevator to your unit.  That being said, though I would not walk on the beach without my husband as I would in Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach - I would in the cute little Palm Beach Shores neighborhood across from Ocean Pointe which has a police force and fire department BTW.  The area across the bridge is certainly less affluent and if we are headed South we go that way but otherwise we go north to Riviera Beach (?) where there are lots of stores and malls to choose from to shop and eat - I do feel more at home up there.  You can also drive north toward Jupiter Island, where Tiger Woods and very affluent people live but guess what, when we did on our first visit, we found a bunch of homeless men and women under a picnic area, but not ragged, in a public park at the end of the island.  They did not bother us when we walked around.  I assume if they bothered people the police would have moved them.


----------



## turkel (Mar 5, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Not to be a jerk but the people that don't like the area so much that they don't want to go are generally "those people" types. I am referring to social class and not race. Where is the middle class? Not cleaning your rooms that is for sure. When you are near the coast there tends to be hotels, resorts, and the rich and then a line of lower income because that is who the hotels, resorts, and rich hire to do their manual labor. There are not many traditional large companies that hire loads of middle class workers in these areas.



We drove throughout southern Florida from Palm Beach to the Keys. My comment about where does the middle class live could have said where do people like me live? I may be able to visit a timeshare at the beach but as a nurse could never afford a residence at the beach. The other areas we saw consisted of blight and graffiti. I am not being a jerk and clearly am not "those people" I am just stating what we saw.

People love what they love. Enjoy. We just didn't love what we saw of Florida. Ocean Pointe is the only Marriott we have ever visited with blight and prostitution as neighbors. 

By the way California has plenty lower income, homelessness, and areas I wouldn't feel safe at night.


----------



## 2disneydads (Mar 8, 2018)

turkel said:


> We drove throughout southern Florida from Palm Beach to the Keys. My comment about where does the middle class live could have said where do people like me live? I may be able to visit a timeshare at the beach but as a nurse could never afford a residence at the beach. The other areas we saw consisted of blight and graffiti. I am not being a jerk and clearly am not "those people" I am just stating what we saw.
> 
> People love what they love. Enjoy. We just didn't love what we saw of Florida. Ocean Pointe is the only Marriott we have ever visited with blight and prostitution as neighbors.
> 
> By the way California has plenty lower income, homelessness, and areas I wouldn't feel safe at night.


I've been visiting Ocean Pointe and/or Oceana Palms every year for over 10 years.  There never has been evidence of blight or prostitution.  Yes, the entire Riviera Beach community is undergoing redevelopment, but the Singer Island side of Riviera Beach was redeveloped a good while back.  This whole thread is really irritating, because people are going to scare away prospective visitors by their antiquated and unrealistic horror stories.  This is an area where many condos sell for over $1 million.  Would Ritz-Carlton, Toll Brothers and other developers risk millions of dollars of capital on a blighted neighborhood?  Be real, people.  These are some of the nicest resorts in the MVCI collection.  Someone reading all the negativity in this thread and then visiting these resorts for the first time is going to be pretty confused when he sees all the yachts in the water as he crosses the Blue Heron bridge and then pulls up to these ocean front resorts with amazing amenities.  He'll wonder where the war zone and the armed guards are.  As I said earlier in this thread, if you can't feel safe at these resorts, you won't feel safe anywhere.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 9, 2018)

2disneydads and everyone else who was upset that we posted about the crime at Riviera Beach- we only posted here because if you google the area the top searches are all related to the high crime rate that is reported in the area. If you have never been there before and see this it is bound to make you nervous about where you going. We are not "those type of people" who are afraid of homeless people or seeing some blight in an area but if you are trying to find fun things to do with your kids and all your searches immediately come up with issues related to violent crime and gangs in the area then, yes, we do get a bit concerned.

We did contact the front desk staff at the resort as well as the concierge and they helped allay our fears but did say that you should avoid the area around Blue Heron, especially at night. They stressed that they cannot prevent people from coming onto property and that even though they have not had problems there have been times when people have come off the beach and have been escorted off the property. There was one girl who works the front desk who stated that she doesn't drive through that area if she is alone in the car.

We felt reassured that the resort area is fine but that you should be cautious if you venture outside the Singer Island area (and even there be careful on the public beaches). We have been to Miami and would recommend the same thing there. New York the same thing. It doesn't keep us away but you are best forewarned to know that it is an issue and you can't totally relax your guard.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 9, 2018)

I've read this thread with interest as we stayed at OP three years ago. Whilst we did not venture into the surrounding district at night (two young children, one of whom insists on sticking to the same bedtime routine even though he's on holiday, prevented us) I did not feel remotely uneasy. I shopped at the Publix a few times a week, never had a problem there, visited the nearby water park on a few occasions, regularly drove along Blue Heron Blvd, spent some time driving to various stores looking for a replacement Nutribullet! Never saw anything that would cause me any concern. I accept that the neighbourhood the other side of the bridge was noticeably poorer but that doesn't necessarily equate to a higher crime level.

As a police officer I've worked in some very rough areas, the area around OP doesn't even come close. I would have absolutely no reservation in returning other than Florida is a bit "meh' for us. We've been a couple of times and there's nothing really that draws us back. We'll be in Orlando this summer as I've finally capitulated to the Disney request but after that I feel we're done.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2018)

jhac007 said:


> Which ever route you are trying to decide to take please avoid this area entirely from Jan. through March each year.  The crime rate may be a major issue during this time!


Especially avoid the area around Captain Charlie's Reef Grill. There are always shady looking people hanging around outside the restaurant.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 9, 2018)

tlwmkw said:


> We felt reassured that the resort area is fine but that you should be cautious if you venture outside the Singer Island area (and even there be careful on the public beaches). We have been to Miami and would recommend the same thing there. New York the same thing. It doesn't keep us away but you are best forewarned to know that it is an issue and you can't totally relax your guard.



People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. The crime rate in Riviera Beach is 53.62 per 1000 residents. That means that Riviera Beach is more dangerous than 5% of the cities in the US. That doesn't sound good so I looked up some other places for reference. In Charlottlesville VA the crime rate is 35.79 per 1000 residents, more dangerous than all but 13% of the US cities. Where I live it's 17.65 per 1000 and that puts me safer than 40% of US cities. The odd thing is if I quoted that statistic to any of my neighbors they'd think I was insane. Crime rates and statistics can be misleading at times. For example the neighboring town to my home in Stony Brook is Setauket. Setauket's stats are 10.31 and it's safer than 66% of the US. Since the towns are right next to each other and have a common school district and even have two separate fire districts but the fire districts don't follow town lines. I live in Stony Brook but I'm in the Setauket Fire district.

And the it dawned on me that Stony Brook is home to a large NY state university. That obviously skewed the stats a little bit. What does this have to do with crime at Ocean Point? Well first of all Ocean Point is not in Riviera Beach, it's in Palm Beach Shores along with the Blue Heron Bridge and Peanut Island. If you want to know their stats you can go to https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/fl/palm-beach-shores and pay to unlock their report.

While it's been fun looking up stats I'll leave you with this. The crime issue at Ocean Pointe comes up every so often and no matter how many owners and regular visitors tell you that it's a safe area some folks won't believe it. OK, so don't. But stop bothering us with this nonsense. Check the area where you live. Then check the area where you want to go. If it's more dangerous than where you live than don't go there if absolute safety is an issue for you. If you booked the place before you checked it out then shame on you.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 9, 2018)

Superchief said:


> Especially avoid the area around Captain Charlie's Reef Grill. There are always shady looking people hanging around outside the restaurant.


I agree, it's especially dangerous during Blue Crab season from OCT 15 to May 15. Never, never try to go there at that time.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 9, 2018)

oops double post


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 9, 2018)

We’ve gone to either Ocean Pointe or Oceana Palms on an average of once per year, every year, beginning in 2001. I stay out of these conversations mostly because I won’t change anyone’s mind. My personal experience has been that the area is safe on Singer Island, where the resorts are located. I’ve never felt unsafe, never been bothered by a homeless person and routinely walk the beach in the early hours of the morning. I have yet to be propositioned by a prostitute nor have I seen any obvious signs of prostitution. I have seen a few of the homeless and, believe what you want but they’re nice enough people who prefer to keep to themselves. They’re actually not very fond of being approached by tourists.

However I can say my morning stroll in Las Vegas has become affectionately known as my morning hooker stroll. The highest count of which was 6 solicitations in a one block area from planet Hollywood to Balley’s, yet you don’t see posts about concerns of crime rates in Vegas on these forums. I could fill a photo album of the beggars with their cups on the strip. Of corse there’s the porn slappers always trying to hand me pictures of what I can only assume are advertisements for prostitution, going so far to reach around my wife to hand it to me.

The point is every where you go you can run into problems. So stay away if you believe it’s unsafe. It just makes it that much easier for us to get the reservation we desire.


----------

